# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Time to issue share certificate

## Frieda12

According to the Company's Act, 2008 - how much time do you have to issue share certificates?

----------


## Andromeda

Shares are regarded as issued once the directors resolve to do so. The issuing of certificates and entries in the register follow on from that. 

I am not aware of any time limit, however. You are however required to enter shares issued in the register, and to maintain a register of shareholders.

I suggest have a read of Part E of the Act.

----------

Dave A (08-Feb-18)

----------

